# Well Pressure Tank PSI Set Too High Question



## Jnaas2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Turn the pump off and relieve the pressure by turning on the water, There is a bladder inside the tank that holds the air, Check what the air pressure is and set it at 38psi, 2 pounds under the cut in pressure then turn the pump back on


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Cut the power to the well and open a valve until the gauge pressure goes to zero then check the tank pressure and adjust to 38 psi.


----------



## william7299 (May 7, 2015)

Ok, that was part of the problem. I didn't drain the tank before checking. After doing that it was reading 42 psi. I drained off the air until it read 38. Still not getting the pressure I'm used to.

My exterior spigot lines are on a separate run from the rest of my plumbing. Is there a booster pump I can install past the well tank to boost the pressure coming out of the spigots I water with?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Now when your checking the air is with the system down? or the well is off and you have drain the water out?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Who put the pump and the pressure tank in? The well driller?
There might be a filter of some kind between the well and the pressure tank?


----------



## william7299 (May 7, 2015)

I did not intially check it with the system off. I shut the pump off, drained the system and it was reading 42psi. I bled off air until it read 38psi. The well driller installed the system. However after doing that I'm still not getting water pressure out of my hoses that I'm used to.

The water line that supplies the spigots is on it's own "run" before the whole home filter and water softener, so it splits directly off the main line just off of the pressure tank. That way we don't use softened/filtered water to water our yard and plants with. Can I install a booster pump of some kind past the pressure tank on the line feeding just the spigots?


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Then I would have then come out make sure that there is not a problem, most of the drillers around have for a time about a year or so of making things right... but that where I am not there, but check with them and you have some questions and better to get it right before some thing goes bad.


----------



## william7299 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's input so far, I will call the well company to make sure everything is right on their end. Just wanted some additional knowledge on the subject matter.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

Also to add to every thing, would have thought that with the new house that they could have used what is called a constant pressure pump. Most of the time that is what is going into day for most new places around here, more and more..


----------



## william7299 (May 7, 2015)

Akpsdvan said:


> Also to add to every thing, would have thought that with the new house that they could have used what is called a constant pressure pump. Most of the time that is what is going into day for most new places around here, more and more..


With researching some things on the internet, this is what I may end up going to to suit my needs. Obviously have alot more research and education to go before I make a decision!


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

What about a photo of your current set up?
If it is a constant pressure then if your doing something it could hurt in the long run.


----------



## william7299 (May 7, 2015)

Here's a picture of the current setup (hopefully I uploaded it correct). Very basic.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It looks to me the line to the exterior spigots is possibly 1/2" and it makes five 90° turns before it exits the basement. If it is that's not too good for maximum flow.


----------



## william7299 (May 7, 2015)

The line that feeds the spigots is the one that branches off to the right. It is 3/4" CPVC. The longest run has a total of 6 90's in it counting the two before it splits off (probably not good like you said).

Some more info: The well is 300ft deep (Holy cow I know) with a 1hp 10gpm well pump. The log says the pump is set at 285ft. 

Thanks again everyone for brainstorming this!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Connect the garden hose to a sprinkler, turn it on, and come inside to watch the pressure gauge.

You may see the gauge drop slowly to about 40 psi, then the pump comes on and the gauge rises slowly to about 60 psi, then the pump shuts off and the gauge drops slowly to about 40 psi and so on. That is normal.

If the water coming out of the hose is erratic then there could be a blockage such as a small pebble that came out of the well and lodged in the spigot.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

1/2 inch to a spigot is normal.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

yes that part is, but the rest? it happens but really for the rest of the house? and then the waterboss ? is that the iron filter or is the softener?
And then the filter? where is the bracket? that cheap thing? go to change out the filter after about 1 year or so and then the ball valves give way or close open or closed........ ho there is trouble in river city............


----------



## william7299 (May 7, 2015)

Haha yeah I know. We had this home built and boy did I learn a lot about what to do and where to spend your money. 

That filter in the blue housing is our sediment and iron filter. It is a 5 micron filter. The bracket is on the back side and hard to see in the picture but actually secures the filter very well. Then it goes to the water boss where we use iron out water softener pellets. The water quality is actually pretty good. A little on the hard side before we treat it. 

As soon as that water boss breaks, which will probably be soon, , it is getting upgraded. I want to add a better system. The well produces a TON of water so when and if I upgrade all the cheap stuff will be replaced. (Minus the actual CPVC lines themselves)


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

A larger pressure tank would be number one to do.


----------

